# Photo Shoot with my two boys...



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 3, 2008)

My good friend Lib (Little Heartwood Miniatures) came over on Tuesday to help me get photos of my two boys, and her yearling colt Little Heartwood's Mister McDazzle. We bathed and clipped Carnival got a body clip, Color Maker & Dazzle just a touch-up clipping. And had lots of fun enjoying the time together.

CCMF Legacys Color Maker is 3 years old, owned by Ginny (Critter Creek), I'm leasing for this years breeding season, he is soo sweet! He got kisses from Lib & I during the photo shoot




, he ate up all the attention "primping" before the photos. And my fat boy the leopard CCMF Carousel Carnival 1 year old going on 18, haha! He is definitely acts like a teenager right now.



I know he is fat, plans are in the works for some structured exercise to turn that fat into muscle. I sure hope that the camera does add some pounds, in the one photo he looks like a tank!!



Last is Lib's pinto colt Little Heartwood's Mister McDazzle.

I think the photos look great for two amatuers in handling the horses and photography!

Here is a link to the album of photos:

Picasa Album Link


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent pictures, Excellent horses to photograph!!! Just beautiful!!!!

Joyce


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 3, 2008)

They look great.. You guys did a good job


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 3, 2008)

Great pictures!! You all worked hard I know..


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 3, 2008)

great photos

nice job.

very pretty horses


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are great photos, Kim!!!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jul 5, 2008)

You two made a great picture team! You got some very pretty shots!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments! We each took turns handling the horses and taking photos. It was lots of work, but also fun as well.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim, those are some really nice shots. Great work for Ammys, you have every right to be proud!!!!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jul 7, 2008)

I can tell alot of hard work went into that, but it

was worth it, you got some great pictures!





Beautiful horses!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice Job !!!!!


----------

